# Any advice on moving to the states...?



## liljeff401 (Jul 26, 2008)

Im 17 and live in Birmingham, UK.
After college Im going to study physiotherapy to become a qualified practitioner.
After a number of years gaining experience, I would like to move to the US. 
How would I move to the USA and what are my chances on getting citizenship and work over there?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

liljeff401 said:


> Im 17 and live in Birmingham, UK.
> After college Im going to study physiotherapy to become a qualified practitioner.
> After a number of years gaining experience, I would like to move to the US.
> How would I move to the USA and what are my chances on getting citizenship and work over there?


If I can Google, so can you!

Physio Positions UK and Usa. Interviews in London London Physiotherapy jobs London


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If you notice in the link fatbrit sent you, they mention the licensing requirements of the individual states in the US. One thing you may want to do while getting your qualification in physiotherapy is to research the licensing requirements in the US and make sure you are picking up the proper courses and experience as you go.

No doubt there will be some changes to immigration procedures and requirements over the next few years, so keep current on those, too.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

It is so nice to get a post from someone who actually has a pretty good chance of emigrating to the US. Getting certification that will work in the US will probably be a bit complicated, but hands-on medical care is one area that should have a constant need. With the population getting older and fatter, and with a lot of us having pounded our knees jogging or running, rehab for knee replacement alone will be a big field. It's in my future, for sure.


----------



## tcscivic12 (Jul 2, 2008)

liljeff401 said:


> Im 17 and live in Birmingham, UK.
> After college Im going to study physiotherapy to become a qualified practitioner.
> After a number of years gaining experience, I would like to move to the US.
> How would I move to the USA and what are my chances on getting citizenship and work over there?


My advice would be to do ALOT of research before you move to the USA. I know I am looking to get out of this country and immigrating to Australia. I am not trying to steer you away from the US, but just make sure you know about the ups and downs of this country in the past few years, because there alot of downs, but moving here is your choice and I wish you luck.


----------



## YaGatDatRite (Aug 7, 2008)

Kinda agree with tcscivic12's assessment, currently the 'downs' outnumber the 'ups' so far as migrating to US is concerned -- immigration hassles, possibly long drawn-out recession, perpetual health care woes, and these are only the most obvious. Financing two wars simultaneously from the public exchequer has made sure America's next 1-2 generations are going to be face real hardships, not the least of which is global competition and vanishing asset values.

Those old enough to remember will agree that on a global scale it has gone from bad (80s -- Reaganomics, stagflation, market crash) to worse (90s -- NAFTA, MFN II) to hopeless (current decade -- outsourcing, needless wars). 

Everything's been done to hasten the demise of the American middle-class, and that will likely pose great dangers in the future.


----------



## tcscivic12 (Jul 2, 2008)

YaGatDatRite said:


> Kinda agree with tcscivic12's assessment, currently the 'downs' outnumber the 'ups' so far as migrating to US is concerned -- immigration hassles, possibly long drawn-out recession, perpetual health care woes, and these are only the most obvious. Financing two wars simultaneously from the public exchequer has made sure America's next 1-2 generations are going to be face real hardships, not the least of which is global competition and vanishing asset values.
> 
> Those old enough to remember will agree that on a global scale it has gone from bad (80s -- Reaganomics, stagflation, market crash) to worse (90s -- NAFTA, MFN II) to hopeless (current decade -- outsourcing, needless wars).
> 
> Everything's been done to hasten the demise of the American middle-class, and that will likely pose great dangers in the future.


I agree with your assesment. YaGatDatRite.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Strangely enough, British people will list a similar catalogue of carnage to justify their reason for leaving. I think, generally, that the US is in far better shape to bounce back and reinvent itself. Regardless, the OP is planning on entering a recession-proof profession.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

And, because we have a chronic shortage of health care professionals in the US, if the OP can meet the licensing requriements, gets a job and a visa, and comes to the US, he isn't required to stay. He has a few years ahead of him, so he can change his mind.

I'd like to commend him on a practical and reasonable approach to coming to the US, or any other country he may choose.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Another suggestion. Contact professional associations in both the UK and the US for advice about what courses you need to have in your curriculum. Be sure to find out if the US maintains a list of training programs they approve or like a lot.


----------



## YaGatDatRite (Aug 7, 2008)

#8 -

The OP is in the right profession no doubt as there's always a shortage of skilled nursing, PT/OT, SLT and other medical staff.

So while getting a visa and staying a few years is not a problem, jumping on the Green card bandwagon sure is, with the schizophrenic USCIS always changing its rules and regulations willy-nilly every few years.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

At least there won't be much outsourcing of physical therapy.


----------

